# From Russia with love!



## Brain (Russia)

Greetings guys! 
We the first Russian here? 
The huge pleasure to find such resource, much the interesting has already gathered. Many unfamiliar manufacturers for me, work basically Meguiar's and 3М (was trained these manufacturers). In the market it is presented still Forecla and Wurth. Are familiar with the such? Still a question, whether you use solvent before drawing of a protective polyrole? (3М recommends Sikkens M600). 
Is glad to join you! 
All greetings from Russia in struggle business for beauty of a car! :buffer:
Excuse for my bad English.


----------



## carensuk

:wave:Hi and welcome


----------



## timprice

привет и прием

Hello and welcome


----------



## olegator

Hi, guys!
Hi, Brain!
I'm from Russia too. Brain is my best friend. He has called me here.
While I'm study the theory of a washing, polishing and everything, as to care of the car. On pages detailingworld.co.uk I found a lot of the interesting information. It is pleasant to see so much keen people. Glad to join this friendly company!
Sorry my bad English too


----------



## spitfire

You both speak better english than I speak russian. Welcome to DW:wave:


----------



## Gruffs

Welcome,

I can assure you your English is far better than my Russian.


----------



## olegator

Thanks for kind words!
We are both intensively using online translators . Now there was a good occasion seriously to be engaged in English .


----------



## Beeste

Errr. Sorry to sound sceptical - but are you for real? Welcome if you are :wave:


----------



## WHIZZER

Hello and Welcome to DW


----------



## Envy Car Care

Welcome Brain!


----------



## pampos

Welcome mate..


----------



## Piratez

Welcome....welcome to DW :wave:


----------



## murf52

Hello Brian 
and welcome to the forum:wave:


----------



## Dmitry_Borisov

Hello all! I'am from Russia, Moscow!


----------



## Brain (Russia)

HI! It is more than all of us!  
Welcome to DW!


----------



## olegator

Земляк! 
Добро пожаловать!
...
Fellow countryman! 
Welcome!


----------



## Dmitry_Borisov

Hello guys! I glad to see !


----------



## martind511

Greetings! nice to hear from someone in Russia! I lived there for three years (Yuzhno-Sakhalinsk) and still miss the place!


----------



## Tra1nEr

как много людей из России) Всем привет, рад присоединиться))

Hi guys! i see there are many russians here. Glad to join )))


----------



## Al Fresco

Hello to all from Russia !

Look forward to hearing from you and seeing some pictures if you have any?

Al Fresco


----------



## Porta

Privet tovaritj(spelling?) !


----------



## flyfs6

Priviet. Welcome to DW and enjoy your stay too.

Work often takes me to Moscow...lived out there for a little bit too. Always wondered if anyone in Moscow is into detailing etc.

Are there any detailers in Moscow you could recommend (professional or similar) ?


----------



## Brain (Russia)

Tra1nEr said:


> как много людей из России) Всем привет, рад присоединиться))


Нас все больше! 
рад познакомиться. стучись ко мне в асю

It is more than all of us! is glad to get acquainted.


----------



## Brain (Russia)

Porta said:


> Privet tovaritj(spelling?) !


HI ! 
OK


----------



## Dmitry_Borisov

flyfs6 said:


> Are there any detailers in Moscow you could recommend (professional or similar) ?


Hello all!
I think http://mrcap.ru/ :thumb:


----------



## flyfs6

Hey guys. Hoping one of you can help recommend anyone who does paintless dent removal or similar in Moscow. Someone idiotic person has slammed their door open into the door of our S500 there and its really annoying me.

I found www.talara.ru online but don't know how good/bad these guys are. Might just send the car to Mercedes.


----------



## vectra ed

Privet. Dobre djing.


----------



## polisher

One more 'bad russian' here! And i'm not sorry 4 my bad english


----------



## max_tmb

привет народ


----------



## Egor109

Понаехали !!!? 

Hi all


----------



## UCD

Welcome Brain!!! 
dobro pozalovati!


----------



## ahm

Hi, Guys. I am from Russia. My name is Ahmed. Really like your site. A wonderful forum, super gallery, and a very sociable people :thumb: I recognize there's a lot of valuable information. In Russia there is a forum for detailing too. I am glad that the Internet has no boundaries and there may I go to visit you.

Guys, sorry for my bad english ..) :wave:


----------



## svended

Welcome to DW


----------



## Dmitry_Borisov

Hello guys!


----------



## ercapoccia

Welcome


----------



## ITHAQVA

Welcome guys :thumb::thumb:


----------

